# The beautiful puppy drum



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Fished the Elizabeth this morning for about 1.5 hours and targeted puppy drum. Caught a bunch working some grassy areas and holes. All were undersized with one almost reaching the 18" mark. Lightened my rod/reel setup and had a blast - even had a mini sleigh ride too. All but a few had the bright neon blue in their tail. Real beautiful fish. I wish my camera on the phone could have captured it better.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ZJQ4frw1fkWu63ZtpWLxnOhKTECo5gONBv0wOtXJQsA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-2LNjeh2hyVM/UHWC59hP3mI/AAAAAAAAEuE/2P9hj1VipOc/s640/2012-10-10_08-38-21_232.jpg" height="480" width="640" /></a>


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I feel your pain I got one yesterday at 17 1/4".I really wanted to keep the 16 1/2" I caught at the CBBT as it was near death.I hate realeasing dead fish.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

They are pretty fish especially that size with the blue tails.

Pups fillet like a Croaker or Rockfish in that they have big heads so you need a good sized fish to produce a decent fillet unlike any type of Trout that have teeny heads and bigger fillets for their size. I'm not sure that an 18" Pup is big enough but I also think that you should be able to keep one a day with no size limit.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like it was a great trip


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

They're a lot of fun on light gear...or really any gear!


----------

